# RES/REG



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Fri, 19 May 2000 19:19:38 -0400*
List,
I apoligize for coming in to this conversation in the middle but I can‘t
stand this never ending debate about the inequality of reg and res force in
Canada.  First of all you are comparing apples to oranges...the reg is reg
and the res is res.....they have different mandates, different jobs and
different lifestyles.  It‘s almost like comparing firemen to
secretaries...of course firemen can put out fires better, i would hope so.
My point is that the res force do an outstanding job....almost as good as
the regs....with the time and equipment that they are given.  Ponder for a
moment what would haappen to the reg force if they were suddenly given 10
of the training time and money that they are used to getting?  I believe
they wouldn‘t be as efficient as the res force are now.  I have worked
extensively with both, and I would choose a res force mcpl to work for me
over a reg any day....less attitude, more enthusiasm for his work, and 8
times out of 10, he has the required knowledge and experience to execute his
tasks to standard.  Remember, res force is there because they chose to be
there, they want to do the best they can for you,  reg force was tasked to
you....they have to be there, whether they like it or not.  As for training
standards, they ARE the same...except reg force have longer to learn the
material.
-bill
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of ghallman
Sent: Friday, May 19, 2000 12:02 AM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: CADETS
I‘m sorry but the standards are not the same in the reserves as in the
regular forces.  Again I am speaking from my point of view which is the
point of view of an infantryman.  Again I wish that the standards were the
same but thats not happening.  Example.  How many soldiers that failed
their 13km march at the end of QL3 passed the QL3 course..........all of
them.
At 07:40 PM 18/05/2000 PDT, you wrote:
>OPEN YOUR MOUTH AND SWITCH FEET!!!!! you have no idea what you‘re talking
>about!! the standards in the reserves are the same standards as the reg
>force. the only difference is that, in most MOC‘s, reg force training lasts
>longer, so they do more stuff. but the standards to which things are done
in
>the reserves are the SAME standards as in the reg force!!!!!
>
>oooh.....you‘re a big man!!! making fun of someone for poor spelling
skills!
>i always make sure that my spelling and grammar is precise, and if you want
>me to, i can go through your messages and pick out tons of spelling and
>grammatical errors!!! hypocrite!!
>
>
>
>
>From: ghallman 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: CADETS
>Date: Thu, 18 May 2000 18:02:38 -0300
>
>Go back to Junior High and learn how to spell.  My opinion is based on the
>cadets I‘ve seen from around the Atlantic Area and based on things I‘ve
>seen and things I‘ve heard of.
>That was a joke about ****ty on the street, my dad had to **** on the
>street during a parade in Egypt but hey he was a career bleep so there you
>go.   I think that most people would agree that cadets are a waste of
>funding that could go to the Reg. Forces, the same with the Reserves.  Yes
>I am in the Reserves and it is my opinion that it is a waste of money.  I
>have to agree with that politician when she/he said that reservists are
>nothing but glorified boy scouts.
>
>
>
>At 12:15 AM 18/05/2000 EDT, you wrote:
> >hi there to all of u guys who think that cadets is all about teaching
kids
> >to kill each other. I have been a Cadet for the past 4.5 years and i have
> >ever been taught to kill anyone, and for insurance reasons the cadet
>leguie
> >will not let use play paintball. I have been taught to be an infendrey
man
> >and i have enever been taught to kill so that screws up your theory.
>thanks
> >for come out. and we have more brains then a horse. thanks again kyle
> >
> >
> >>From: ghallman 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>Subject: Re: CADETS
> >>Date: Wed, 17 May 2000 21:52:08 -0300
> >>MIME-Version: 1.0
> >>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >>MHotMailBAEC8FE4001ED82197B5CFEC03BD38170 Wed May 17 18:18:32 2000
> >>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id UAA13609 for
army-outgoing
> >>Wed, 17 May 2000 20:38:30 -0400
> >>Received: from quartz.nbnet.nb.ca mailserv.nbnet.nb.ca
[198.164.200.18]
> >>        by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id
> >>UAA13606 for  Wed, 17 May 2000 20:38:21 -0400
> >>Received: from ghallman [198.164.251.66] by quartz.nbnet.nb.ca
> >>Post.Office MTA v3.5.3 release 223          ID
> >>0-66826U105000L105000S0V35 with SMTP id ca          for
> >> Wed, 17 May 2000 21:49:18 -0300
> >>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed May 17 18:22:47 2000
> >>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
>sender
> >>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >>Message-Id: 
> >>X-Sender: ghallman@mailserv.nbnet.nb.ca
> >>X-Mailer: Windows Eudora Light Version 3.0.1 32
> >>In-Reply-To: 
> >>References: 
> >>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>Precedence: bulk
> >>
> >>you know the saying that goes along with cadets.
> >>
> >>Q: Why did God give Cadets one more I.Q. point than horses?
> >>
> >>A: Its so Cadets can march in parades without ****ting on the street.
> >>
> >>
> >>Personally I don‘t think that Canada needs its own Hitler Youth.
>Teaching
> >>kids leadership, teamwork and how to march is one thing but I don‘t
think
> >>that 13 year olds should be taught combat tactics with paintball guns.
> >>This isn‘t coming from a pacifist either so don‘t think that I have a
> >>prejudiced point of view.  I started playing paintball when I was 12 and
> >>joined the militia when I was 17.  A lot of the people on my infantry
QL3
> >>were to immature to be learning  what they were learning.  I think we
> >>should let kids be kids, why teach them killing techniques and **** like
> >>that.  I don‘t think a kid needs to know how to do an ambush or
whatever.
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

